# Any Australians here?



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Would be nice if you could introduce yourselves and maybe get some meets happening. e.g. I have tickets for the upcoming Angela Hewitt concert in September. Would be great to meet some TC members there and chew the fat.

I'll start.

Me: Keith
City: Camberwell, Melbourne
Interests: Bach, Beethoven, Schubert, Mahler, and most early 20th century composers. "If it's not composed by a German* or Russian, it's crap!". Avid collector of CD's and concert-goer.

* Includes Austrians but does not include former parts of the German empire, e.g. France or Poland!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

As I have already introduced myself to you, I guess I'll just participate in this thread. I, too, am an avid collector of CDs and concert-goer (I think the technical term is Evil Empire of CDs). Mine stretches from pre-Renaissance to 21st century art music, though the mix of periods by distribution varies a lot.

City: Sydney

I also like the composers you named.

"Crap" is also my favourite word to describe crappy pieces of music.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Amfibius said:


> Would be nice if you could introduce yourselves and maybe get some meets happening. e.g. I have tickets for the upcoming Angela Hewitt concert in September. Would be great to meet some TC members there and chew the fat.
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> ...


Touchy .


----------

